# This Onyx Dragon is Born



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Started a few more Dragon frames today, this time in 10mm Black acrylic. These will be rigged with Thera Band black and a black Roo leather pouch for high speed shooting of lightweight ammo.

Cut, shaped, sanded and routed, now it's time for the hand sanding then polishing.

Rough cut off the band saw:










Sanded and shaped using a spindle, disc and belt sander:










Routed with 6.35mm round over bit and band grooves cut with 6.35mm round bit :










More pics to come as work progresses !


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

This is gonna be *soooooooo* kewl!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool! These will look and shoot AWSOME, good work mate..


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool, I like em.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sanded to 240 grit, 400, 600 & 1000 to follow:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great so far, nice and consistent









can't wait for the final look!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmmm ... with Yellow/Gold bands you'd have a Boilermaker Shooter!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol, black and gold here in Australia is a really cheap brand of generic super market products.

I'll be going all black with the bands and pouch for that 'Tacti-cool' look


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

I just found a couple of UHMW black slabs in the scrap bin.....You just inspired me brother.
That's a hot look.......


----------



## paz (Jan 3, 2012)

I like these. Too bad they don't sell O.D. green rubber.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I can get this stuff in a whole rainbow of colours. If anyone has any special requests, just let me know.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

paz said:


> I like these. Too bad they don't sell O.D. green rubber.


Actually they do!

Not as good as pure latex or Thera, but it gets the job done!

LINK


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like stealth slingshots to me ... bet they don't show up on radar either ....

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dragon in *BLACK JADE*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And finished !!!

After sanding to 1000 grit, buff and polish:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As good as it gets. Kick ass.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dam thats sweet looking !! if i had one id be afraid to take it out into the night .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!
Black theme just looks badass.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Black is best:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

i want to take a bite out of one they look so good​


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

can you get us a link to where you get the acrylic from?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=acrylic+sheet+sales+australia


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> can you get us a link to where you get the acrylic from?


..... Thats pretty pathetic.
You oviously had no objections of asking such questions.
errrrmm... google possibly?

*Google search* - "Acrylic+Sheet+Australia"
Loads of sellers from AUS.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love it! That is the best slingshot i have ever seen, but id be afraid to lose it in the dark lol!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> > can you get us a link to where you get the acrylic from?
> 
> 
> ..... Thats pretty pathetic.
> ...


So, is that supposed to be offensive? And don't worry, I do not take that personally but when I clicked the link it took me to a kind of a google and it typed the search for me so does that count as I already went to google?
Daniel


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just stating the ovious, don't want to spoon feed to much at this point.

Well, thats generous of Hrawk isn't? a link that directs you to google search and already searched for you. 
what more could you want?



> does that count as I already went to google?


Would you like the link to google?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very cool, Hrawk. I always liked the black myself, but this is like luxurious black.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

What a great idea. Great execution. These are soooooo kewl. Congrats, bud!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet, nice finish! If Michael Knight had a catapult he'd have one of those!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

*your coming on my son they look great keep them coming*
*polecat*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job hrawk!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW, I really like those, love the black frames, great work, are you going to sell those?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I am keeping one for myself and selling the other two.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

First class Hrawk, beautifully finished.
Philly


----------



## Catfish (Dec 26, 2011)

Badd ass man. You are a good crafter and those ebonys are awesome.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks man!

I love building things like this and your comments make me want to do it even more!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Dude thats so awsome!!! badass!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Shiny!


----------

